# Empty Nester new Wine Rm/Cellar



## vscottcolorado (Apr 5, 2011)

Well finally getting stated this weekend. Will be moving some mechanical and start some framing.Winemaking area will be first to complete so I can get things moved over. Spaced is limited, so 40 or so cases of wine bottles may have to remain in the garage cabinets.Far left will be for a barrel rack and the front wall, (which is not visable) will be for bulk aging carboys. Carboy storage will be on shelfs above not in cabinets since I need other storage and drawers.
Cellar should hold 5-600 bottles.









Looking into the cellar. We will see how close things come to the drawings when I start to frame.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks pretty good Scott. 

Is this a basement? What is the square footage. The work area seems tight if its drawn to scale. Only room for 3 carboys! 

What size barrels are you thinking about?


----------



## Bartman (Apr 5, 2011)

I assume you have some layouts with dimensions on them?? If not, I can see why you aren't too confident about "how close things come to the drawings"!!

Will you be climate-controlling the wine storage/cellar area for temp and humidity?


----------



## Rocky (Apr 5, 2011)

Scott, Looks good! Did you use a software package for this? If so, which one is it?


----------



## Flem (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks great Scott. Can't wait to see the fnished procuct.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2011)

Very cool! Please keep this thread going with your progress.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Apr 5, 2011)

It is in our walk out basement. Have foundation walls on 2 sides in the cellar area,9' below grade. Insulating the the other 2 wall. Right now my cellar is in our son's walk in closet which on the west side andis only 4.5' below grade on one side and this summer it never got above 65 in the closet. He graduates from Colorado State in May and if he does not have a Job he may be back, fingers crossed. May loose the Empty Nester status



. Mike, the new area will be roughly 98 sq/ft. Not ideal but is almost 50% bigger then where I am now. The room is roughly 7.5 x 13. The carboys in the cabinet are really not to scale, cabinet is. I'll bring that over from my old area. I had 3- 40 gallon Brute cans on top of it last fall. Until I get the storage shelves moved out this weekend, I am hoping to get a couple 20 gallon barrels on the far end, we'll see. Rocky, I use Goggle Sketch-up for just about everything now.I've built several wine racks and cabinets for people using it and it is really pretty simple to use and modify. This week end will be the kicker


----------



## vscottcolorado (Apr 5, 2011)

Bart, Forgot to mention I am going to put a humidifier in the cellar and vent for a complete unit but will hold off on that expense for now.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 5, 2011)

Might need to change it to "almost" empty nester wines!


----------



## rrussell (Apr 5, 2011)

are you going to build or buy your wine racks?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you do dimensions in this software?


----------



## vscottcolorado (Apr 5, 2011)

I am weekend warrior woodworker. Built all of our cabinets when we built the house and do several wine racks for people. Wade, you can dimension, scale, just about anything AutoCad does and drawing in 3D is as simple as 2D. Best thing it's free


----------



## vscottcolorado (Apr 9, 2011)

Just an update... Empty Nester lives!!!!!!! Son got 2 job offers in the same week


----------



## Rocky (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your Son! This calls for a drink!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2011)

Great news indeed!


----------



## Flem (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you. The remodel project lives on.


----------



## ArdenS (Apr 11, 2011)

Quick - finish the remodel before he gets any ideas about moving back!


----------



## robie (Apr 11, 2011)

You got him through it! Congrats, Scott.


----------

